# ADA 60-P "Grassy Rock"



## JohnD72992 (Aug 8, 2013)

Those rocks will be lost in plants bud... You will soon see much larger will be needed. Nice equipment.


----------



## j03yYunG (Mar 26, 2013)

JohnD72992 said:


> Those rocks will be lost in plants bud... You will soon see much larger will be needed. Nice equipment.


Thanks! Yeah, these were the rocks from my old tank. It's okay to be lost in a forest of plants. ha.


----------



## JohnD72992 (Aug 8, 2013)

j03yYunG said:


> Thanks! Yeah, these were the rocks from my old tank. It's okay to be lost in a forest of plants. ha.


What you doing for filter?


----------



## j03yYunG (Mar 26, 2013)

JohnD72992 said:


> What you doing for filter?


Going with the Eheim Ecco Pro 2232.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting a 60P myself so I'm hitching along to follow the build. BTW, is that an Ikea expedit bookcase you're using for a stand?


----------



## j03yYunG (Mar 26, 2013)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a 60P myself so I'm hitching along to follow the build. BTW, is that an Ikea expedit bookcase you're using for a stand?


Yup the stand is from Ikea. It's was ~30" long, original had my 20 gal long on it.

If you do plan on getting a 60P and from adgshop.com, make sure you email Jeff, he'll hook you up with an additional discount.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool... I thought ADG is no longer selling ADA, except for clearing out what they have left. AFA, to my understanding, will be the sole distributor.

Anyway... about this Ikea stand.. did you reinforce it any? I'm just a bit worried about it holding that much weight.


----------



## JohnD72992 (Aug 8, 2013)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Cool... I thought ADG is no longer selling ADA, except for clearing out what they have left. AFA, to my understanding, will be the sole distributor.
> 
> Anyway... about this Ikea stand.. did you reinforce it any? I'm just a bit worried about it holding that much weight.


Yeah. They have things left in stock bud


----------



## thejoe (May 23, 2013)

Will you also be adding C02 ?


----------



## j03yYunG (Mar 26, 2013)

thejoe said:


> Will you also be adding C02 ?


Yup yup. I was initially going to run it low tech, but found a good deal on the co2. That should be arrive sometime next week. 



Brian_Cali77 said:


> Cool... I thought ADG is no longer selling ADA, except for clearing out what they have left. AFA, to my understanding, will be the sole distributor.
> 
> Anyway... about this Ikea stand.. did you reinforce it any? I'm just a bit worried about it holding that much weight.


ADG still has them in stock, I just got mines last week from them. 

The Ikea stand will hold the tank. I had my 20 gal L on this stand before this tank for ~1 year with no issues.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice start, good idea on CO2, that Aquasky is pretty powerful, even the single model.


----------



## j03yYunG (Mar 26, 2013)

Green_Flash said:


> Nice start, good idea on CO2, that Aquasky is pretty powerful, even the single model.




Got in my micro swords. The hc/stones are caked with the ada soil dust.. :/


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Looks good, cant wait for it to grow in!


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Any update?!!!!!


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Any Update? If there ever is any, PM me please!


----------



## j03yYunG (Mar 26, 2013)

parrottbay said:


> Any Update? If there ever is any, PM me please!


Hey Parrottbay.

Here's an update on the tank as requested. 

-Removed the micro swords in the back and replaced it with Blyxa Japonicas.
-Added some RCS, White Clouds, Otos and Celestial Pearl Danios


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for the update!!!!


----------



## j03yYunG (Mar 26, 2013)

Here's an update for December


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ How much was that shrimp? It looks super expensive.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Loving the red tiger lotus!


Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## j03yYunG (Mar 26, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> ^ How much was that shrimp? It looks super expensive.


It's a Royal Blue Tiger. LOL, yeah it was a bit pricey.


----------



## j03yYunG (Mar 26, 2013)

Bserve said:


> Loving the red tiger lotus!
> 
> 
> Sent from my BRAIN


Me too, I'm glad I added them. Gives a nice contrast to all the green.


----------



## xNiNELiVES (Oct 28, 2013)

You need to fix the white balance on these photos. They're too yellow/orange. The cuba I can tell is really vibrant green but shows up yellow on the photos. Beautiful little tank. That HC carpet is almost fully grown!


----------



## j03yYunG (Mar 26, 2013)

xNiNELiVES said:


> You need to fix the white balance on these photos. They're too yellow/orange. The cuba I can tell is really vibrant green but shows up yellow on the photos. Beautiful little tank. That HC carpet is almost fully grown!


Yeah, I need to play around with the settings with the photos.

It's been a few months now and the HC is finally almost carpeted yay! I had a few set backs that cause the HC to die off but its coming together now.


----------



## xNiNELiVES (Oct 28, 2013)

j03yYunG said:


> Yeah, I need to play around with the settings with the photos.
> 
> It's been a few months now and the HC is finally almost carpeted yay! I had a few set backs that cause the HC to die off but its coming together now.


My HC carpet died and I just bought some more. 

dGH: 5.5-6
KH: 5.5
pH: 6.7
Temp: 77f
w/ EI dosing 50% WC per week and flourish excel.
Still not doing that well but I've only had it for about a week.


----------



## j03yYunG (Mar 26, 2013)

*Sept 2014 Update*. It's been awhile but the tank has gone through a recent rescape.










Video if you like
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLws_BiaKAE&list=UUD1O5nupXVO99fg0fpedwnw


----------

